# Juicing while pregnant



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

Hi, I just bought a juicer and am very excited to start making fresh juice. Are there any veggie or fruit juices that you should be careful about consuming too much of while pregnant? I don't plan to add ginger as I know that can bring on contractions. Anything else like that to be aware of?
I have heard to be careful with beet juice- anyone else ever hear that?


----------



## freedom (Feb 26, 2002)

Hmmm - I guess i am not too informed. Last pregnancy i lived on juice - all kinds and never had trouble. We put lots of ginger in too b/c it helped with morning sickness. Sorry that isn't much help. Why not beets? They are so rich in mineraly and so yummy sweet. Summer is a great time to own a juicer. Oh and BTW - i read cucumber juice helps combat high blood pressure.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Ginger in MASSIVE quantities can bring on contractions, some in your juice (especially during 1st trimester morning sickness, ginger snaps were my saving grace then) shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Speaking of juicing beets.. my hubby has been juicing veggies for a while now and when he juices the beets they smell and taste like dirt to me. No, seriously... like dirt. Are we doing something wrong?


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I juiced beets throughour my pregnancy. They are very good blood cleansers, which, I believe, is where some people have concerns. The issue is that some think that beet juice encourages the liberation of toxins into the bloodstream (and can affect baby). My personal thought is that if you are a juicing kind o' gal, your liver doesn't have too many ickies anyway.

FWIW, when I delivered my placenta, my mother (a retired l and d nurse) said that it was the largest and best=-looking she had ever seen!







)

Jean


----------



## N2theWoods (Jan 14, 2002)

Am a big juicer - several months before conceiving I actually went on a month long juice fast which was FABULOUS.

I've never heard about not juicing beets and whenever I'm feeling like I've not had enough leafy greens or whatever I stop by the local juice bar for a veggie juice & a shot of wheatgrass.

As for the beets tasting like dirt - yup. Ginger is required. Add some fresh ginger and it helps ENORMOUSLY with that problem. You don't need tons, but it is really worth it. My juice bar doesn't offer it in the ingredients for their beet juice cocktail but I they add it for me when I ask.

Just beware! I good glass of beet juice will make your poop look bloody so don't freak out!


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I wouldn't drink too much fruit juice because of sugar, but all the veggie juice should be great.

Stephanie


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Erin Pavlina_
*Speaking of juicing beets.. my hubby has been juicing veggies for a while now and when he juices the beets they smell and taste like dirt to me. No, seriously... like dirt. Are we doing something wrong?*
No, that sounds just as it should be. They are *beets*--they grow in dirt, they taste like dirt. :LOL Well, they do have a rather earthy taste to me. I have avoided them for years thinking I hated them, but in the past couple of years I've gotten to like them more. I think beet juice when diluted with other kinds like carrot or tomato would be fine tastewise. I don't think I could drink it by itself, however.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Oops, I just read the mixing beet juice with ginger comment. Hmmm, now I really want some juice! I'm going to the farmer's market tomorrow--time to break out the juicer!


----------

